# Storing frozen mice in freezer with food?



## Ratmosphere (Dec 3, 2017)

Is it safe to store frozen pinky mice or small frozen mice in the freezer with frozen food? Should I buy a separate freezer for them to be safe?


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 3, 2017)

I don't see why that would be a problem, but if you're worried buy a nice tupperware container and keep the pinkies/mice inside of it. 

Something like this : https://www.amazon.com/Rubbermaid-B...2314724&sr=1-5&keywords=rubbermaid+brilliance

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 3, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> Is it safe to store frozen pinky mice or small frozen mice in the freezer with frozen food? Should I buy a separate freezer for them to be safe?


Absolutely nowt wrong with it. I do it. Sod buying a separate fridge. Just keep them wrapped up. I don't even bother using a separate drawer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anoplogaster (Dec 3, 2017)

As long as the mice are from a good source, it’s no different from human food. 

Just like storing any raw meats, be sure to keep it away from your cooked stuff and ice cream. Should have its own tub or tray to prevent any leaked fluids from contaminating everything else. Again, this applies to ALL raw meats.

Stay safe


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Dec 3, 2017)

It's fine. I do keep mine separated from the rest of the foodstuffs by placing them in the freezer door shelf, but that is simply for the convenience. I place all non-edibles such as ice-packs there. I use doubled ziplock bags mainly to avoid as much air getting to the mice as possible. Helps prevent freezer-burn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mojo288 (Dec 9, 2017)

Besides family freaking out when it's opened by mistake, you have no issues. I used to keep mine in a marked paper bag just so no one would freak lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Snark (Dec 9, 2017)

There is one problem. Cross contamination transmission. Pinks->container->Yourhands->Food containers->Food. While the risk is quite low, you want to make a point of always breaking that chain. Tularemia should always be taken into account with rodents and  Lassa, Hantavirus and similar virus doesn't mind the cold and isn't your friend.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 9, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> Should I buy a separate freezer


Yes, and I will give you two reasons, my man. A bit of Chris LXXIX '*Extreme Wisdom*' combined with a kinda old good Chinese wise view of once 

1) Two freezers are *always *better than one. Those that say the opposite are lying.

2) Buying a new freezer, obviously you throw 'fresh cash' in the market, thus helping the economy, even if only a little. Bucks are made for being throwed outside the window, after all, plus we doesn't want to end like those old Scrooges that lived a life of savings then, when their filthy socks turns 'off', at not even the funeral there's already an helluva of relatives that, like badass vultures in Arizona, seeks for - not spended before by the old good dear dead - bucks

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 11, 2017)

I kept my rodents with my other frozen food until I got married, had no issues for years. Once, you get married, there are other complications, which made me buy a freezer.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWilson1351 (Dec 11, 2017)

I keep or have kept rats, mice, and even chicks in the freezer near the food my family eats. As stated above, keep it contained and sealed separately, don't handle your food immediately after handling the mice, and wash your hands after touching the container. You should be fine.


----------



## silverhaze269 (Dec 11, 2017)

We keep ours in with our food, in double or triple ziplocks, and have had no issues...like others have said, the only issues come when someone goes in the freezer and unexpectedly finds them


----------



## Deb60 (Dec 11, 2017)

silverhaze269 said:


> We keep ours in with our food, in double or triple ziplocks, and have had no issues...like others have said, the only issues come when someone goes in the freezer and unexpectedly finds them


Yep it makes me cringe when I go in my daughters freezer ! Bugs don’t bother me but frozen rodents no . That Beening said I never likes Crickets , locust , and roaches , but having my Ts and Bearded Dragon I’m not bothered by them now .


----------

